# [SOLVED] TiVo N Adapter



## john890 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a G router, linksys. I am trying to configure a TiVo N adapter to this router. I have connected the adapter, via an either net connection, to my computer. I have taken the computer off my wireless network. I have opened Explorer and entered the address of the adapter per the TiVo instruction manual. There is supposed to be a setup wizard in the adapter that will start and take me thru the setup of the adapter to my network.

Nothing happens. The wizard never comes up. What can or should I try to get to the setup wizard?

Thanks, 

John


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: TiVo N Adapter*

What exactly are you trying to do?

A Tivo adapter would be used to connect a Tivo unit to a home network. The adapter connects to the Tivo units USB port. The "wizard" is in the Tivo network configuration menu.

If you are simply trying to use the adapter on the PC, there won't be a Tivo "wizard" (as noted, the wizard is part of the Tivo unit), you will simply configure the adapter in the Windows network configuration.


----------



## john890 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: TiVo N Adapter*

I am using an N adapter for a G network. To make that work you have to configure the adapter to your network manually before you can attach it to the TiVo unit.

To configure the adapter you have to follow the instructions imbedded in the adapter. The only way to do that is to wire the adapter to a computer with an Ethernet port. You then open your browser and enter the address of the adapter in the browser. I had done all of the above but the instructions would not come up. These instructions are called TiVo adapter wizard. The browser that I was using was Explorer.

I am writing all this in case someone else looks at this thread with the same problem.

I then remembered that I had Safari as an alternate browser on my computer. So I opened it with the adapter attached via Eithernet and, voila, the wizard immediately came up and, following the instructions, the N adapter configured itself to my G network and the problem was solved. So, if you cannot make it 
happen with Explorer, try another browser like Safari, Firefox or Google Chrome.

One other thing. I needed to disconnect the computer from my network before
I did all of the above. The adapter was able to locate my network and configure itself to it even through the computer to which it was attached was disconnected since the network was continuously broadcasting. The adapter is 
now set and will remain so, even powered off, until I connect it to the TiVo 
box.

Go Hawks!

John


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: TiVo N Adapter*

Thanks for the update, I wasn't aware they were configurable.


----------

